# AMR Hemet Test



## exodus (Mar 30, 2011)

Just stopped by AMR in Hemet and picked up an app. I came by too late to do the test today, so I'm going back on friday to do it.  Anything special on the test I should go over or memorize beforehand?

Hopefully they like the fact that I have 2 years experience as an EMT and dispatcher, with a year of it on a CCT rig... Who knows. I just want an EMT job here in riverside. I hate commuting down to SD to work =(


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 30, 2011)

The test is from 2007. There is basically a question about everything you have learned from triage to pregnancy.


----------



## exodus (Mar 30, 2011)

Do you know if I need the RiCo EMS card too? I have my new state one AND San Diego one I just got today..


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just your state. All the counties in California are moving to just the state card


----------



## exodus (Mar 30, 2011)

firefite said:


> Just your state. All the counties in California are moving to just the state card



That's what I thought... Hopefully AMR is okay with it though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 30, 2011)

exodus said:


> That's what I thought... Hopefully AMR is okay with it though.



yeah they are fine with the state card. i turned in my application 3 months ago.


----------



## exodus (Mar 30, 2011)

firefite said:


> yeah they are fine with the state card. i turned in my application 3 months ago.



Did you ever get that job you interviewed for?


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 30, 2011)

exodus said:


> Just stopped by AMR in Hemet and picked up an app. I came by too late to do the test today, so I'm going back on friday to do it.  Anything special on the test I should go over or memorize beforehand?
> 
> Hopefully they like the fact that I have 2 years experience as an EMT and dispatcher, with a year of it on a CCT rig... Who knows. I just want an EMT job here in riverside. I hate commuting down to SD to work =(



Good luck man, We just had some EMT spots open up but I think they just hired 4 PT'ers.  Hemet AMR is an awesome division. Hope to see you out here.


Edit: My partner just bid to weekdays, so I need an EMT!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 30, 2011)

exodus said:


> Did you ever get that job you interviewed for?



yeah. i got hired at AMR and also got hired at an event medical job. (had to call AMR HR to make sure it was alright if i got the event medical job lol)


----------



## exodus (Mar 30, 2011)

jgmedic said:


> Good luck man, We just had some EMT spots open up but I think they just hired 4 PT'ers.  Hemet AMR is an awesome division. Hope to see you out here.
> 
> 
> Edit: My partner just bid to weekdays, so I need an EMT!



I got 2 years CCT experience, and one of our nurses used to work as a Medic for AMR Hemet a few years ago and she told me that she was told in a few weeks some EMT's would be hired. She's still good friends, with I think the person, who is the manager. So hopefully it all works out!


----------



## admemt1982 (Mar 31, 2011)

firefite said:


> Just your state. All the counties in California are moving to just the state card



im gonna go off topic here. fire ive been hearing that ca is dropping the county card system. however i havent been able to find any central state website that can give me info on reciprocity. is ca going to become a nr state or something fubar like fl. and before anyone from fl jumps on me, va is pretty fubar too. thats why im gettin up outa here as soon as i get my medic.


----------



## yanikemt (Mar 31, 2011)

Good Luck man Im going to stop by there next week to drop off my app!
Do you think the Temporary DMV Ambo Cert is acceptable?


----------



## yanikemt (Mar 31, 2011)

I got out of EMT school in January and still feel nervous about taking that AMR test feels like forever ago.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 31, 2011)

admemt1982 said:


> im gonna go off topic here. fire ive been hearing that ca is dropping the county card system. however i havent been able to find any central state website that can give me info on reciprocity. is ca going to become a nr state or something fubar like fl. and before anyone from fl jumps on me, va is pretty fubar too. thats why im gettin up outa here as soon as i get my medic.



When I got my card it was just the state card so I called REMS (Riverside county EMS) and they confirmed that California dropped the county cards. And yes California is a NR state. For my EMT cert I just had to show proof I passed the NR test and then bring a couple more documents (and about $100).

Here is the website with the phone number if you wish to find out anymore info:
http://www.rivcoems.org/home/index.html
The number is at the bottom lefthand corner under "contact us". I havent had time to look for the exact place where it says that (if it's even on the website).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 31, 2011)

yanikemt said:


> Good Luck man Im going to stop by there next week to drop off my app!
> Do you think the Temporary DMV Ambo Cert is acceptable?



Yes your Temporary Ambo Cert is fine. The real cert will take about 4 months to get back to you (that's how long it took mine to arrive).


----------



## exodus (Mar 31, 2011)

The pink ambo cert is good for 180 days after the date of issue.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 31, 2011)

exodus said:


> The pink ambo cert is good for 180 days after the date of issue.



yep. they make you wait most of those days too. the one you get in the mail looks the exact same. its just white and not pink.


----------



## yanikemt (Mar 31, 2011)

I started studying my book last night going to over the weekend. Still kinda nervous


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 31, 2011)

yanikemt said:


> I started studying my book last night going to over the weekend. Still kinda nervous



Just try to stay calm for the test. most of the questions i knew for not studying. i didnt know about 3 or 4 of them.


----------



## Juarez (Apr 1, 2011)

firefite said:


> When I got my card it was just the state card so I called REMS (Riverside county EMS) and they confirmed that California dropped the county cards. And yes California is a NR state. For my EMT cert I just had to show proof I passed the NR test and then bring a couple more documents (and about $100).
> 
> Here is the website with the phone number if you wish to find out anymore info:
> 
> The number is at the bottom lefthand corner under "contact us". I havent had time to look for the exact place where it says that (if it's even on the website).



Does this allow me to apply to companies out of the county that I currently have a card in? (rivco)


----------



## jgmedic (Apr 1, 2011)

Juarez said:


> Does this allow me to apply to companies out of the county that I currently have a card in? (rivco)



Yes, your county card will allow to apply although some counties might make you take an extended scope class prior to working.


----------



## yanikemt (Apr 6, 2011)

Just took my test today in Hemet and after a few nervous days passed. You were right only a few I didn't really ever see before (material wise)


----------



## exodus (Apr 6, 2011)

yanikemt said:


> Just took my test today in Hemet and after a few nervous days passed. You were right only a few I didn't really ever see before (material wise)



The only one I don't think i really knew was epigolotitis. I was able to just break it apart and eliminate the other answers for the right one though...  Did they tell you how you did yet? I haven't heard yet. I'm waiting until friay to call...


----------



## yanikemt (Apr 6, 2011)

I remember two of those. Yeah she graded it right away and told me I passed


----------



## exodus (Apr 6, 2011)

yanikemt said:


> I remember two of those. Yeah she graded it right away and told me I passed



That's prolly why, she wasnt there the day I took it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 6, 2011)

exodus said:


> That's prolly why, she wasnt there the day I took it.



Who ever handed you the test should have graded it right away and told you if you passed or not. Then they will tell you that they are going to send the application to AMR main in Rancho.


----------



## exodus (Apr 6, 2011)

firefite said:


> Who ever handed you the test should have graded it right away and told you if you passed or not. Then they will tell you that they are going to send the application to AMR main in Rancho.



The person that grades it normally wasn't there the day I took it, so the person gave me the test, and said they'd grade it on monday then send it up.


----------



## smelleecat (Apr 28, 2011)

*Amr*

As far as I know, AMR is hiring people right now. You know, sometimes, theres nothing, then all of a sudden they hire people. Its just how it works. My friend just got hired on with North Riverside and my boyfriend works (extremely) part time (since hes a staff sergeant in the marine corps) at the Hemet Division, which is where I did my ride along. Lots of old people wanting to talk to someone and druggies pretty much, but the team, last I knew, was awesome. I live out here in San Diego so of course I'm joining the thousands of hopefuls out here. Just put in an app with AMR here and need to take the test. My friend said it was basically all skills for the most part.


----------



## yanikemt (Apr 28, 2011)

Thats great news! I just applied about 2-3 weeks ago. My neighbor is a Hemet Firefighter and was going to talk to one of the supervisors in hemet.
Im debating on calling/emailing either HR at Hemet or Riverside. But I have always hated bothering them because I know there busy.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 28, 2011)

AMR hires in waves of people. and normally they wont advertise any job openings. they have been doing a ton of hiring recently. call and make yourself know. put a voice with a name or even put a face with a name.


----------



## yanikemt (Apr 28, 2011)

They just posted EMT positions for Hemet and Riverside on there website


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 28, 2011)

yanikemt said:


> They just posted EMT positions for Hemet and Riverside on there website



Oooh wow that's surprising


----------



## yanikemt (Apr 28, 2011)

I know right?!?!


----------

